# For future haulers



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 3, 2009)

I wanted to share how you could get 100.00 or more in free MAC I wanted to make your next haul worth while 

Heres what I did I was on ebay looking at MAC its so hard to purchase it on their with all the counterfeits but what I did find was people selling 250.00 MAC gift cards for 134.99 and 145.00 I manage to grab one up for my self and I hope to post a future haul soon so Im leaving the links here! 

$250 Mac Cosmetics Gift Certificate - eBay (item 110419550347 end time Aug-30-09 01:00:00 PDT)

^ this is for the 134.99 gift card their are only 20 left hurry!!! 

$250 Mac cosmetics gift certificate - eBay (item 110415556022 end time Aug-18-09 09:54:58 PDT)

^ this is the link for the 145.00 MAC gift card theirs also only 20 of these availabe.

Get them while you can! Also I used BING.COM cashback program and scaored $10.60 in cash back!


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow...Really? Like for real?


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 3, 2009)

I do this with new york and company since they dont accept my credit card...it works!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 3, 2009)

ye it really is for real the one sellr lowered their price from 145 to 135 to competer with others who are selling mac certificates and the sellers have positive feedbacks from people who have purchased. I made my purchase earlier and sure enough when I checked my 135.00 gift card I had purchased it indeed had $250.00 on it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 3, 2009)

I find something real weird about these...Just IMO...But something is just not right ...I would assume they must be stolen or some sort of system trickery


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 3, 2009)

I have seen that before and with Sephora gift cards....how the heck they do it???


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I find something real weird about these...Just IMO...But something is just not right ...I would assume they must be stolen or some sort of system trickery_

 
It's actually really common. If you get a gift card somewhere you don't like or want, it's hard to sell it at the same value, so people do it for less.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 3, 2009)

Really...ok so these ebay sellers have over 40+ each of $250.00 MAC cards ...all the same amounts...and tons of them....It doesn't seem common or normal to me. and they don't mail you the card...they just email you the card number and pin number to use...Maybe so.....Not knocking them but I don't see how it is common that these sellers would have so many for the exact same amounts


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 3, 2009)

Well being me, I failed to actually click the link. Just saw what the thread was about


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah that is a little fishy. Just be careful girly.


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 4, 2009)

hmm interesting...


----------



## UndeadSuburbia (Aug 4, 2009)

I would never get something like this, no matter how good the deal. Another huge factor is the amount of feedback they have. Less than 50 is never a good sign. They probably created the accounts today just to sell these cards because they know it's illegal/wrong and that their account is going to get deleted once they're caught. 

Also wouldn't those codes be traceable? I would be worried about being associated with stolen content.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 4, 2009)

its a good deal and I'd buy another one again. The way there people are getting these gift cards because I talked to the seller I went through first before purchasing their our websites offering if you complete so many offer you get this gift card free they complete 6 small trial offers and do get a 500.00 gift card then they turn around resell them on ebay and make profit.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2009)

if it looks too god to be true then it usually is. i wouldn't touch this with a bardge pole because those cards must be stolen. something is dodgy anyways.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 4, 2009)

6 small trial offers for a $500 return? I want to do 6 small trial offers too then...LOL, where can I sign up


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I do indeed think it is stange for someone to have that many $250 gifts cards however...eBay allows them to be sold and these sellers take PayPal...so neither eBay nor PayPal sees a problem with this practice and PayPal is even willing to cover the purchase should there be a problem.

I think it boils down to morals and ethics...
I can't knock anyone for purchasing.

Thanks for sharing Tat!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 4, 2009)

Exactly I agree I paid using paypal I have buyer protection so I had nothing to lose and it worked I hope to buy another in the future for upcoming holiday collections.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_6 small trial offers for a $500 return? I want to do 6 small trial offers too then...LOL, where can I sign up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly, Jan-Lee...sign me up

If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck...Most times it's a duck....I think it ti s a good deal...But I am just not into stolen merchandise no matter how good it seems....I was asking my neighbor who has been a mgr at MAC for 12 years had she ever heard of this she said Never Ever has MAC given out free $250 GC for any reason that she has ever been aware of 

And with paypal...you have to return the exact merchandise before you can get credit...Kinda hard to return something when used on a gift card...when you don't have the actual gift card...that will be a hard paypal dispute. I hope you guys opened a seperate MAC account to use them..I would never use my existing account that has any of my personal info on it for future tracking.

I say for all those who get it...good for you, I hope it all works out...I just try to avoid any of the too good to be true deals...cause they usually are sooner or later


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForeverKrystal* 

 
_Well I do indeed think it is stange for someone to have that many $250 gifts cards however...eBay allows them to be sold and these sellers take PayPal...so neither eBay nor PayPal sees a problem with this practice and PayPal is even willing to cover the purchase should there be a problem.

I think it boils down to morals and ethics...
I can't knock anyone for purchasing.

Thanks for sharing Tat!_

 
Come on we know Ebay allows anything to be sold...they check it about as much as I check my Spam mail....Ebay is all about the money...as long as people pay their listing fee they could care less...it is no money out of their pocket

I 100% agree about the morals and ethics however


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Exactly, Jan-Lee...sign me up

If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck...Most times it's a duck....I think it ti s a good deal...But I am just not into stolen merchandise no matter how good it seems....I was asking my neighbor who has been a mgr at MAC for 12 years had she ever heard of this she said Never Ever has MAC given out free $250 GC for any reason that she has ever been aware of 

And with paypal...you have to return the exact merchandise before you can get credit...Kinda hard to return something when used on a gift card...when you don't have the actual gift card...that will be a hard paypal dispute. I hope you guys opened a seperate MAC account to use them..I would never use my existing account that has any of my personal info on it for future tracking.

I say for all those who get it...good for you, I hope it all works out...I just try to avoid any of the too good to be true deals...cause they usually are sooner or later_

 
as for my mac account I used it with no shame because I purchased the good as described on ebay from the seller and have proof of that with the listing its self.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 4, 2009)

i agree, i mean i guess once or twice someone can get a gift card that they do not want but that many??
it's crazy because e-bay would pull off my authentic coach bags (bought at a coach store!! and i have amazing feedback!!!) and say they are fake yet allow this to happen


----------



## missboss82 (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_6 small trial offers for a $500 return? I want to do 6 small trial offers too then...LOL, where can I sign up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

While I'm not sure about this particular offer, I do know that I friend of mine received a "free" ipod nano a few years back for completing an "offer."  You have to sign up for things such as credit reports and the like and enter your credit card info, and once you complete a certain number of these offers the company then sends you whatever product they are offering.  The only thing is you have to make sure you cancel the offers after the free trial period or you will be charged for them.  Not worth the hassle in my opinion.


----------



## Babylard (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah thats kinda fishy. mreh. 

i am tempted...


----------



## MACaDiiCt5!90 (Aug 5, 2009)

in one hand I'm cautious but on the other hand i believe that if you report fraud to eBay your reimbursed. personally i wouldn't take the chance =/


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 5, 2009)

if you buy through paypal you are usually protected.. that said, i still would not risk this.


----------

